# 찌쁘려요



## ateters

Hi guys! I am trying to figure out what '찌쁘려요' means. However, I'm not sure if the spelling is correct. There is a picture of a girl who appears sad that goes along with the audio assignment, but I'm having trouble with the definition.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

감사합니다


----------



## Superhero1

Hello, ateters

I guess it might be 찌푸리다 which is a verb, meaning making one's own face twisted or wrinkled. 

e.g. She grimaced with pain or......She frowned at me..


----------



## ateters

감사합니다 That would be it. I re-listened to the audio and she says '푸' not '쁘'.


----------



## Superhero1

We pronunciate the word 찌푸리다 as 찌뿌리다 or 찌푸리다 (I'm not sure which sound is correct. When we write, 찌푸리다 is correct but I heard 찌뿌리다 many times in S.Korea.. ). Because of their similarity of sound, it is difficult to write down correctly what the audio says.


----------



## Rance

찌푸리다 is correct spelling/prenunciation. 
찌뿌리다 are often used by people using 전라도 dialect.


----------

